# FEMA dog dies in training accident



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

http://hamptonroads.com/2010/06/fema-dog-dies-after-training-accident-friday

So sad. But he worked to the end.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I got a lump in my throat reading it. Very sad.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

so sad, ......this was during training, a somewhat controlled scenario, it just shows us all, the job they do IS very dangerous. So sorry for your loss, so thankful for your commitment, training and the work you do.


----------



## Julz Argo (Jun 7, 2010)

That's so sad....I send my sympathies to the handler.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok here is your chance to help! lets assist this handler in getting a new dog.
The Search and Rescue Dog Foundation has given out $8,000 in grants this year to volunteer sar handlers needing replacement dogs. Unfortunatly, we are not in a good financial position at this particular time. 
PLEASE send a donation to this foundation.we are a non-profit.
Lets help this handler get a new partner....
please go to the web site . we accept pay pal or checks. (pay pal takes a cut) all donations will be acknowledged. Please spread the word
www.sardogfoundation.org
or send checks to 
114 Moore Avenue
Barrington, NJ 08007


----------

